# Suns @ Jazz: Season Finale



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, this is it. Depending on a bunch of outcomes in the jumbled Western Conference, the Jazz could finish with anything from a 2 seed to a 5 seed heading into the playoffs. That being said, they just need to worry about themselves and take care of their own business tonight. It definitely won't be easy. Phoenix has been one of the best teams in the NBA since the allstar break. The game is in Utah, which is why I'm giving the Jazz a slight edge, but it should be a great game. 

Any predictions or comments on tonight's game? Where do you think the Jazz will stand heading into the playoffs? A first round matchup against Portland or San Antonio would be ideal, since the Jazz are a combined 8 and 0 against those teams. However, that's definitely not to say either matchup would be easy.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Its going to be a tough game for sure, but I think if the Jazz can get up for this game (they freaking better get up for it!) they've got it won. Being at home will give them an edge. Both teams are coming off a win from last night, so energy should be about equal. Hopefully the home team comes out on top.

With a Jazz win in mind, I think the best thing for them would be for Dallas to win tonight as well, putting them in the 3 spot. I like a Portland matchup better than San Antonio in the first round. SA is tough for the Jazz in the Playoffs. Let Dallas and SA beat each other up in Rd 1, and it'll make for an easier Jazz opponent in Rd 2. Portland doesn't stand a chance with Roy being hurt. I predict he injures his knee worse in the first game, and calls it a season. 

Generally speaking though, I can't remember a more exciting set-up for the playoffs in the West. Everyone is stellar, so it should make for some entertaining ball!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

The Jazz have notoriously had issues with high scoring teams, such as the Suns. This is a must win game for them IMO. If they win they lock up the 3 spot and have a good chance of going against Portland which I think is a very winnable serious for the Jazz. Then they would get the Mavericks in the second round (big assumption of them beating San Antonio in the first round 8) ) and the Jazz have owned Dallas over the last several years. That would put them in the conference finals against my new favorite team for the first round, Oklahoma City, LOL. :lol: Phoenix scares the crap out of me right now, they are hot and looking very good. Saying that I think the Jazz win tonight, with both teams coming off a back to back, the Jazz have home court advantage and I say they squeak out a win.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

A big difference between being the 5th seed and being the 2/3 seed. They need to play like its Game 7. I like the Jazz matched up with the Spurs, the Spurs are slow and don't match up well with the Jazz with the current rosters. But, with Roy out for the Blazers either match up should result in a first round win. Having home advantage in the 2nd round could be the difference to winning or losing, IHMO.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks like Denver and a first round exit. The classic Jazz collapse comes in the final game of the season with 29 million dollars worth of Jazzmen injured on the bench. One positive is Boozer has his excuse to suck it up in the playoffs with the oblique and still not lose too much value by proving he still can't play when it really counts. I sure hope the prove me wrong but after this lack lustre performance in a game of this magnitude I'm guessing not. :evil: 

Go anyone but the Lakers!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I honestly have no comments on what just unfolded. What a terrible game.

All I will say is it's going to take everyone being healthy and playing their best to take down Denver in the first round. Even if this happens, it's a second round matchup against the Lakers. Yeah, not looking good at all.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

mjschijf said:


> I honestly have no comments on what just unfolded. What a terrible game.


About all I can come up with is "ugh". O|*

It should be an interesting series with the thuggets though. They kind of imploded late in the year and have injury issues of their own. The Coach Karl thing could work for or against the Jazz. Hopefully, Boozer's tenderized ribs and AK's glass calf will be better by then. The Sunday start to the series will help us, giving them an extra day to heal.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

**O** -#&#*!- O|*


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Loser the Boozer and the Spazz prove once again that the season is over when it counts. Denver will dismantle the Spazz in the first round. Enjoy a few playoff games--seasons over boys!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow how disappointing. They just made it a lot more difficult for themselves.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Loser the Boozer and the Spazz prove once again that the season is over when it counts. Denver will dismantle the Spazz in the first round. Enjoy a few playoff games--seasons over boys!


Boozer is disappointing when he does crap like this. Phoenix is the hottest team in the NBA right now IMO. I think the Jazz can win the series with the Thuggets, but it isn't going to be easy. I am a big fan of Oklahoma City beating the Lakers. :mrgreen: I know, wishful thinking. :lol:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Boy after seeing how good we look without him, I can't wait to see Boozer leave at the end of the season.........anyone else. Or have thoughts finally changed about Boozer and how good of a team the Jazz really are without Boozer. With Boozer the Jazz will be able to compete with the nuggets and possibly win the round, without--well we just as well pack our bags now.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Boy after seeing how good we look without him, I can't wait to see Boozer leave at the end of the season.........anyone else. Or have thoughts finally changed about Boozer and how good of a team the Jazz really are without Boozer. With Boozer the Jazz will be able to compete with the nuggets and possibly win the round, without--well we just as well pack our bags now.


You might be right. But...I heard Boozer drives a Ford! :shock: :wink:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Boy after seeing how good we look without him, I can't wait to see Boozer leave at the end of the season.........anyone else. Or have thoughts finally changed about Boozer and how good of a team the Jazz really are without Boozer. With Boozer the Jazz will be able to compete with the nuggets and possibly win the round, without--well we just as well pack our bags now.


I can't wait for Boozer to be let go at the end of the season. He is a worm just like he was in Cleveland. He is only playing well this year, due to a contract year. We need to draft a great inside defender. That is what the Jazz are missing, they are fine on the offensive side of things. I hope I am wrong about Boozer, but I just haven't been impressed with the way things have gone with him since he had that fiasco leaving Cleveland.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Whatever one can say about Boozers "D" and his extended injury layoffs, I do feel that last night was a glimpse into what the Jazz would be like without Boozer. Millsap is a superb "effort" guy and role player, but as a main inside offensive threat, he is inadequate by himself. Our lack of depth at PF and C will work when playing against Golden St. but definitely not against the elite teams. I do hope they re-sign Booze and get a decent interior defender with their lottery pick. (Please don't pick Cole Aldrich though, Ostertag part deux)


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

The Spazz had one of their best winning runs last year while Boozer sat out half the year. They did fine without him. Spazz will always provide just enough to keep the fans thinking they can win a western conference championship but they will never win a finals. But hey, I remember when the franchise was moving here, all everyone said was I don't care if they win a game as long as I get to watch when they play Boston or LA or some other big name franchise. So let's just be happy that SLC has pro sports team. Can't count soccer, not really an amercian sport.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

World ends for the Jazz without Boozer? Kind of like it did when they let Brewer go? Give Paul the minutes and a little more experience, not to mention a credible center to work with. We never miss the often injured defense lacking Boozer. He disappears against the elite western division power forwards anyway!


----------

